# Carb Cycling Vs. Low Carb Male Cutting Plan



## ate50eggs (Dec 30, 2004)

After reading the Cutting/Bulking/Maintenance guide, I am having a hard time choosing which to try: Carb Cycling or Low Carb Male Cutting.

 I am currently 243lbs, 6'2", 32 years old and about 18.6% bf and would like to have some abs before mid-march. I don't have a problem with sweets, but have been known to drink quite a bit during the weekends. Knowing this, can anyone help me out? 

 Target BF% for a six-pack is around 9% right?

 Thanks y'all!


----------



## LAM (Dec 30, 2004)

both techniques work, IMO neither is better than the other in terms of fat loss.  and yes @ 9% bf you should see some decent ab development...


----------



## Jodi (Dec 30, 2004)

Both of them will work. However, you need to decide which one you can stick to.  Low carb diets - you have to be able to handle the carb cravings, some people get headaches, fogginess and can't think clearly.  Just take that into consideration when choosing a diet.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 30, 2004)

_Why don´t you do a well balanced cutting diet for a few months then in the last month you go for something like a low carb diet? _


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 30, 2004)

I am currently doing a low carb cut and am having a grand ol time...catch the sarcasm!  I tried cycling last year and it worked great!  I think I could do better with it now though b/c I have learned a little more.  I never took into consideration overall calories and such so I was taking in to many calories to really keep losing weight.  I stopped at 9%bf with only diet...never did cardio!

I would suggest trying carb cycling I enjoyed it very much and would recomend it 10 times over.  If you are carb sensative a low carb diet kinda sux b/c towards the end the carbs are very slim and you get some killer side affects!


----------

